

Moving from Backbone to Flux and React - champion
http://dev.hubspot.com/blog/moving-backbone-to-flux-react

======
BinaryMuse
Thanks for this interesting (and very entertaining) talk! The phrase "it's
hard to keep a mental model of a system while consuming these actions" really
sums up what's nice about using flux. With the right developer tooling,
visualizing past (and even potential future) state changes becomes much more
trivial.

